# Ufficiale: Zenit, preso Hulk



## Butcher (3 Settembre 2012)

Colpo di Luciano Spalletti. Il suo Zenit San Pietroburgo, prossimo avversario del Milan in Champions League, ha chiuso con il Porto per Hulk. Secondo il quotidiano portoghese "A Bola", l'attaccante brasiliano dovrebbe firmare nelle prossime ore il suo nuovo contratto.


----------



## GioNF (3 Settembre 2012)

Questo è un problema bello grosso. Hulk è davvero un bel giocatore.


----------



## Tifo'o (3 Settembre 2012)

Ma il mercato non era chiuso? E che balls!!!

Penny dove sei? Avevi detto che lo zenit non avrebbe speso una lira


----------



## er piscio de gatto (3 Settembre 2012)

Troppi, troppi


----------



## Superdinho80 (3 Settembre 2012)

e noi adesso lo affrontiamo in champions, che palle


----------



## Cm Punk (3 Settembre 2012)

Ok arriviamo secondi!


----------



## Jino (3 Settembre 2012)

Susu, non è Hulk che cambierà gli equilibri del girone. Basta arrivare o primi o secondi, tanto oltre gli ottavi non si andrebbe comunque.


----------



## pennyhill (3 Settembre 2012)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ma il mercato non era chiuso? E che balls!!!
> 
> Penny dove sei? Avevi detto che lo zenit non avrebbe speso una lira




Chiuso in entrata in Portogallo, ma aperto in uscita. 
Comunque avranno anche deciso di metterci un po’ di moneta, ma in questo caso li spendono male.


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Settembre 2012)

Colpaccio!

Ovviamente dovevamo beccarli proprio noi in Champions questi qua che ora si prendono Hulk


----------



## prebozzio (3 Settembre 2012)

Ottimo giocatore, pagato il doppio del suo valore (leggo sopra i 50 milioni)


----------



## Facciosnaooo (3 Settembre 2012)

Ma le liste non vanno consegnate oggi?? Ce la faranno?


----------



## sheva90 (3 Settembre 2012)

Se non vedo non credo...


----------



## Dumbaghi (3 Settembre 2012)

Uno dei giocatori più sopravvalutati in assoluto, niente di che, spreco clamoroso di soldi


----------



## Jino (3 Settembre 2012)

Spreco proprio no. Bisogna considerare l'acquisto per il campionato russo, è un grandissimo acquisto in questo senso. Certo 50 mln


----------



## Andreas89 (3 Settembre 2012)

Hulk non vale assolutamente 50 mln.Buon giocatore e nulla piu'.Io dico che li possiamo battere e siamo ancora i favoriti!

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Comunque le liste scadono alle 24:00,noi l'abbiamo presentata alle 19:52.Vediamo se gli acquisti li fanno in tempo!


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (3 Settembre 2012)

questo è un ******* fenomeno tra i giocatori ancora non in grandi squadre,insieme a cavani e falcao,è l'unico che fa la differenza ovunque...e ormai mi sembra delineato che falcao andrà al chelsea cavani al city e hulk per ora allo zenit...perchè poi lo prenderà per forza qualche altra squadra,che so il psg o il real,se dovesse andar via ronaldo


----------



## ReyMilan (3 Settembre 2012)

Non ci voleva ma ci qualificheremo lo stesso


----------



## Cm Punk (3 Settembre 2012)

Su skysport c'era scritto che stanno prendendo pure witsel


----------



## Fabriman94 (3 Settembre 2012)

Gran bel colpo.


----------



## Tifo'o (3 Settembre 2012)

Cio stiamo qui sperare che lo ZENIT non acquisti gente come WITZEL e HULK( buoni giocatori ma non maradona ed iniesta) entro lo scadere della lista Champions


----------



## carlocarlo (3 Settembre 2012)

quando chiudono le liste uefa?


----------



## Dumbaghi (3 Settembre 2012)

Se vale 15 milioni è tanto...


----------



## pennyhill (3 Settembre 2012)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Cio stiamo qui sperare che lo ZENIT non acquisti gente come WITZEL e HULK( buoni giocatori ma non maradona ed iniesta) entro lo scadere della lista Champions



Hulk l'hanno preso. 

http://www.fc-zenit.ru/main/news/ct1/60735.html

Detto questo, 

Per quanto il giocatore mi piaccia, non è il mercato che piace a me, preferisco prenderne 5-6 di giocatori di buoni, che non 1 o 2 strapagandoli.


----------



## DannySa (3 Settembre 2012)

Strapagato, non avrei speso più di 18 mln per uno così.


----------



## MaggieCloun (3 Settembre 2012)

se arriva e veramente un bel colpo


----------



## Andreas89 (3 Settembre 2012)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Cio stiamo qui sperare che lo ZENIT non acquisti gente come WITZEL e HULK( buoni giocatori ma non maradona ed iniesta) entro lo scadere della lista Champions



Mancano 3 ore.....


dai che non ce la fanno!


----------



## pennyhill (3 Settembre 2012)

Bõjäñ 22 ¬™ ha scritto:


> se arriva e veramente un bel colpo





pennyhill ha scritto:


> Hulk l'hanno preso.
> 
> http://www.fc-zenit.ru/main/news/ct1/60735.html



Ufficiale.


----------



## Livestrong (3 Settembre 2012)

Secondo posto is try to beginning


----------



## Tifo'o (3 Settembre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Mancano 3 ore.....
> 
> 
> dai che non ce la fanno!



Ovviamente non mi riferivo a te ma in generale ahahahah

Comunque Hulk ufficiale. Dai -3 e almeno evitiamo witzel


----------



## Roten1896 (3 Settembre 2012)

ci asfaltano


----------



## Andreas89 (3 Settembre 2012)

Ma solo io ritengo Hulk normalissimo????

Mah......


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Settembre 2012)

Jino ha scritto:


> Susu, non è Hulk che cambierà gli equilibri del girone. Basta arrivare o primi o secondi, tanto oltre gli ottavi non si andrebbe comunque.


In teoria i sorteggi sono stati così fortunati che si potrebbe anche arrivare ai quarti.


----------



## Andreas89 (3 Settembre 2012)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> In teoria i sorteggi sono stati così fortunati che si potrebbe anche arrivare ai quarti.



Ma io credo che Malaga e Anderlecht le battiamo,se ovviamente miglioriamo tatticamente,senza problemi e anche lo Zenit non lo vedo come un ostacolo insormontabile!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Settembre 2012)

Se facciamo primi nel girone, a parte il girone D incontreremmo tutte ipotetiche seconde fattibili.


----------



## Tifo'o (3 Settembre 2012)

Io rimango dell'idea che possiamo arrivare primi come ultimi, c'è troppa mediocrita. Pero siamo il Milan in champions ci vuole anche un po di prestigio sebbene abbiamo una squadra di cessi


----------



## Alfiorx (3 Settembre 2012)

Anche con Hulk sono più scarsi di noi. Nn può essere una scusante, il girone và vinto lo stesso!!


----------



## Z A Z A' (3 Settembre 2012)

Sportmediaset parla di 40 mln.


----------



## sheva90 (3 Settembre 2012)

Non ho parole, non c'è ne va bene una.


----------



## MaggieCloun (3 Settembre 2012)

ufficiali tutti e due bei colpi


----------



## iceman. (3 Settembre 2012)

Rotfl..


----------



## pennyhill (3 Settembre 2012)

A Futebol Clube do Porto – Futebol, SAD, nos termos do artigo 248º nº1 do Código dos 
Valores Mobiliários, vem informar o mercado que chegou a um acordo com o Football 
Club Zenit St. Petersburg (Zenit) para a cedência, a título definitivo, dos direitos de 
inscrição desportiva, e dos 85% dos direitos económicos que detinha, do jogador 
profissional de futebol Givanildo Vieira de Souza (“Hulk”) pelo valor de 40.000.000 € 
(quarenta milhões de euros). Mais se informa que o Zenit assumiu, ainda, a 
responsabilidade dos encargos relativos ao mecanismo de solidariedade da FIFA. 
O Conselho de Administração 
Porto, 3 de Setembro de 201

http://web3.cmvm.pt/sdi2004/emitentes/docs/FR41313.pdf


----------



## Underhill84 (3 Settembre 2012)

Antonini lo ritroviamo infilato per terra a testa in giù tante le volte che Hulk lo asfalterà


----------



## S T B (3 Settembre 2012)

Facciamo Hulk al posto di uno qualsiasi dei nostri attaccanti? Chi direbbe di no? Sono comunque ottimista sul nostro passaggio del turno come primi del girone...


----------



## almilan (3 Settembre 2012)

la solita fortuna che ci insegue....cioè a questi solo quest'anno è venuta la tentazione di aprire il portafoglio ?!?!?!?!?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (4 Settembre 2012)

la solita sfortuna...se avevamo ancora Nesta e Thiago non mi faceva paura


----------



## Kundera (4 Settembre 2012)

Se siamo un cesso di squadra la sfortuna c'entra poco.
Questi ci facevano il cubo a spicchi anche senza l'incredile


----------



## Andreas89 (4 Settembre 2012)

Ripeto,a me non fanno paura.Poi alla fine noi dobbiamo puntare agli ottavi o per miracolo ai quarti esclusivamente per una questione pecuniaria.Se c'è arrivato l'anno scorso l'Apoel,possiamo farcela anche noi.Piu' di cosi' non possiamo fare,ovviamente!


----------



## iceman. (4 Settembre 2012)

Tanto che passiamo o no non la vinciamo


----------



## GioNF (4 Settembre 2012)

Rischiamo di passare secondi nel girone.
Hanno preso anche Occhi Cerulei Witsel!


----------



## Dexter (4 Settembre 2012)

mi auguro non prendano anche spider-man,va sempre in rete quello..


----------



## Roten1896 (4 Settembre 2012)

hanno preso anche witsel...


----------



## Brain84 (4 Settembre 2012)

Io spero che il Milan non passi manco i gironi..non è roba per noi. Già se arriviamo secondi in campionato mi metto a piangere, la CHampions è meglio lascarla giocare a chi spende sul mercato


----------



## Frikez (4 Settembre 2012)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Antonini lo ritroviamo infilato per terra a testa in giù tante le volte che Hulk lo asfalterà


----------



## GioNF (4 Settembre 2012)

Dexter ha scritto:


> mi auguro non prendano anche spider-man,va sempre in rete quello..


----------



## Vinz (4 Settembre 2012)

Ottimo, speriamo di uscire già ai gironi, almeno avremo abbastanza forse per riuscire a salvarci


----------



## iceman. (4 Settembre 2012)

Vinz ha scritto:


> Ottimo, speriamo di uscire già ai gironi, almeno avremo abbastanza forse per riuscire a salvarci




La cosa bella e' che se per caso dovessimo vincere, non oso immaginare l'esaltazione dei lecchini e di qualcuno " ehhh si vince con il cuore" " ehhh siamo i migliori in europa" "ehh se giochiamo cosi' anche le altre asfaltiamo tutti" "ehh in fondo abbiamo fatto bene a vendere ibra e thiago" "ehh i soldi possono metterseli in quel posto" "ehhh avanti il prossimo" "ehhh oazzini e' un goleador" "acerbi sontuoso"


cioe' ma anche ipotizzando che dovessimo riuscire a vincere contro una big, siamo piu' forti di loro? NO ...vinceremo la champions? NO

La cosa triste e' che tutto cio' accadra' da vero.


----------



## Vinz (4 Settembre 2012)

iceman. ha scritto:


> La cosa bella e' che se per caso dovessimo vincere, non oso immaginare l'esaltazione dei lecchini e di qualcuno " ehhh si vince con il cuore" " ehhh siamo i migliori in europa" "ehh se giochiamo cosi' anche le altre asfaltiamo tutti" "ehh in fondo abbiamo fatto bene a vendere ibra e thiago" "ehh i soldi possono metterseli in quel posto" "ehhh avanti il prossimo" "ehhh oazzini e' un goleador" "acerbi sontuoso"
> 
> 
> cioe' ma anche ipotizzando che dovessimo riuscire a vincere contro una big, siamo piu' forti di loro? NO ...vinceremo la champions? NO
> ...



E' vero, per questo spero di perdere tutte e 6 le partite e uscire subito dal girone. Il Milan è l'unica squadra al mondo a cui le vittorie fanno male.
Inoltre preferirei che the il Nano e the BestIA non intaschino manco un cent.


----------



## alexrossonero (4 Settembre 2012)

Spero che Antonini, quando vedrà tutto quel verde, non si impressioni! 
Allo Zenit spenderanno un pò di più in magliette


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (4 Settembre 2012)

Colpaccio... Rischiamo grosso contro lo Zenit quest'anno


----------



## The Ripper (4 Settembre 2012)

Secondo me è fortissimo. Sa segnare in ogni modo, far salire la squadra, saltare l'uomo.... Per me è un giocatore che fa la differenza

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Secondo me è fortissimo. Sa segnare in ogni modo, far salire la squadra, saltare l'uomo.... Per me è un giocatore che fa la differenza

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Secondo me è fortissimo. Sa segnare in ogni modo, far salire la squadra, saltare l'uomo.... Per me è un giocatore che fa la differenza

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Secondo me è fortissimo. Sa segnare in ogni modo, far salire la squadra, saltare l'uomo.... Per me è un giocatore che fa la differenza


----------



## DexMorgan (4 Settembre 2012)

50 mln son veramente troppi, ma Hulk è un gran bel giocatore. Poi ha una bomba con il mancino terrificante.
Domenica ha fatto un goal che se prende il portiere in faccia gli stacca la testa.


----------



## prebozzio (4 Settembre 2012)

Il problema di squadre ricche e ambiziose che giocano in campionati non super top è che devono trovare il compromesso tra valore del giocatore e disponibilità. Probabilmente Hulk è l'attaccante più forte che avrebbe accettato di andare allo Zenit, per questo hanno cercato in tutti i modi di prenderlo e per questo l'hanno strapagato.


----------



## juventino (4 Settembre 2012)

A me sinceramente non fa proprio impazzire sto Hulk. Per carità è forte, ma 50 milioni...


----------



## DexMorgan (4 Settembre 2012)

Vinz ha scritto:


> Ottimo, speriamo di uscire già ai gironi, almeno avremo abbastanza forse per riuscire a salvarci


----------



## Bawert (4 Settembre 2012)

Hulk é forte ma non é assolutamente un fenomeno


----------



## Cyrano de Bergerac (4 Settembre 2012)

Quindi mi state dicendo che con Hulk lo Zenit diventa più forte di noi?


----------



## Lollo interista (4 Settembre 2012)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Secondo me è fortissimo. Sa segnare in ogni modo, far salire la squadra, saltare l'uomo.... Per me è un giocatore che fa la differenza
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



Abbiamo capito


----------



## Fabry_cekko (4 Settembre 2012)

Hulk e Witsel più di Thiago Silva...


----------



## BrightonJpp (4 Settembre 2012)

almilan ha scritto:


> la solita fortuna che ci insegue....cioè a questi solo quest'anno è venuta la tentazione di aprire il portafoglio ?!?!?!?!?



In realtà avran visto il girone abbordabile e si son fatti 2 conti...


----------



## Vinz (4 Settembre 2012)

Cyrano de Bergerac ha scritto:


> Quindi mi state dicendo che con Hulk lo Zenit diventa più forte di noi?


Premesso che secondo me le avremmo prese comunque (soprattutto in Russia), ora basta una giocata di Hulk e tutta la nostra difesa di manichini si cappotta


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (5 Settembre 2012)

Io dico che a San Pietroburgo le prendiamo.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (6 Settembre 2012)

sembra che entro domani prendono nani dallo united


----------



## sheva90 (6 Settembre 2012)

Troppo sopravvalutato Hulk, però di forte è forte.

Davvero prendono anche Nani?


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (6 Settembre 2012)

le notizie in giro dicono così,40 milioni anche per lui si dice


----------



## Heisenberg (6 Settembre 2012)

Altri 40 mln e si arriva a 120, olè. Sti qua non han mai speso cosi tanto e ora che incontrano noi, danno fondo a tutti i risparmi. Rotfl.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (6 Settembre 2012)

chiude oggi il mercato russo...


----------



## er piscio de gatto (6 Settembre 2012)

Vabbé Nani è una masturbazione, non mi fa paura. Prende la partita una volta su dieci

Bisogna dire che con noi prenderà le due partite su dieci


----------



## Heisenberg (6 Settembre 2012)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Vabbé Nani è una masturbazione, non mi fa paura. Prende la partita una volta su dieci
> 
> *Bisogna dire che con noi prenderà le due partite su dieci*



Stavo giusto per dirlo. Inutile dire che si pae dallo 0-1 zenit, con gol o di Hulk o di Nani che, per l'occasione, sfoggierà la miglior partita stagionale.


----------



## Jino (6 Settembre 2012)

Vabè Nani è un mediocre pazzesco. Discontinuo come pochi al mondo. Non lo vorrei mai al Milan.


----------



## Tifo'o (6 Settembre 2012)

Jino ha scritto:


> Vabè Nani è un mediocre pazzesco. Discontinuo come pochi al mondo. Non lo vorrei mai al Milan.



Inutile dire che dopo ciò, nanerottolo farà la migliore prestazione in carriera in due partite contro chi? Noi ovviamente


----------



## pennyhill (6 Settembre 2012)

Per fare il fenomeno contro il Milan, in teoria dovrebbero cambiare il regolamento dell'inserimento nelle liste UEFA.


----------



## Butcher (6 Settembre 2012)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Per fare il fenomeno contro il Milan, in teoria dovrebbero cambiare il regolamento dell'inserimento nelle liste UEFA.



Why Penny, why? Perchè non può giocare?


----------



## pennyhill (6 Settembre 2012)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Why Penny, why? Perchè non può giocare?



Se il termine ultimo per la presentazione delle liste UEFA era per le 24.00 del 3 settembre, come fai ad inserire Nani?


----------



## Butcher (6 Settembre 2012)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Se il termine ultimo per la presentazione delle liste UEFA era per le 24.00 del 3 settembre, come fai ad inserire Nani?



Persuasione 



Anticipazione (Spoiler)


----------



## Tifo'o (6 Settembre 2012)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Per fare il fenomeno contro il Milan, in teoria dovrebbero cambiare il regolamento dell'inserimento nelle liste UEFA.



Ah ecco, credevo fosse stato comprato alle 23.58 ed inserito nella lista alle 23.59


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (7 Settembre 2012)

non mi sono più informato,l'hanno preso?


----------



## pennyhill (7 Settembre 2012)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> non mi sono più informato,l'hanno preso?



No. Alla fine hanno preso Yanbaev in prestito dalla Lokomotiv Mosca, giocatore nel giro della nazionale, e quindi buona riserva nel ruolo di terzino per Anyukov e Criscito.


----------



## Pedrosa (7 Settembre 2012)

L'altro ieri mio padre è andato in Toscana per trovare un suo agente di lavoro. 
Insomma va là e trova questo che sta chattando su whatsapp con un certo Luciano Spalletti, da S.Pietroburgo. 
Insomma viene fuori che questi due sono amici d'infanzia, e allora mio papà si informa un po' di com è su là.
Praticamente il presidente dello Zenit è 100 volte più ricco di Abramovich, la sua azienda ha fatturato 1 miliardo nel primo semestre (se non erro), insomma potrebbe far su uno squadrone assurdo, ma non vuole cacciare i soldi.
Allora Spalletti sembrava essersi stancato di star là quest'estate, e il presidente per farlo restare gli ha promesso 2-3 acquisti per rinforzare la squadra. E cosi ha fatto, Hulk e Witsel


----------



## ringhiodell'anima (8 Settembre 2012)

e' l'attaccante piu' forte al mondo con falcao.


----------



## folletto (8 Settembre 2012)

Pedrosa ha scritto:


> L'altro ieri mio padre è andato in Toscana per trovare un suo agente di lavoro.
> Insomma va là e trova questo che sta chattando su whatsapp con un certo Luciano Spalletti, da S.Pietroburgo.
> Insomma viene fuori che questi due sono amici d'infanzia, e allora mio papà si informa un po' di com è su là.
> Praticamente il presidente dello Zenit è 100 volte più ricco di Abramovich, la sua azienda ha fatturato 1 miliardo nel primo semestre (se non erro), insomma potrebbe far su uno squadrone assurdo, ma non vuole cacciare i soldi.
> Allora Spalletti sembrava essersi stancato di star là quest'estate, e il presidente per farlo restare gli ha promesso 2-3 acquisti per rinforzare la squadra. E cosi ha fatto, Hulk e Witsel



Caro presidente dello Zenit, che ne direbbe di accattarsi il club più titolato al mondo? E magari "il gatto e la volpe" potrebbero trasferirsi a San Pietroburgo.....che di gnocca ce n'è tanta.....


----------



## DexMorgan (8 Settembre 2012)

ringhiodell'anima ha scritto:


> e' l'attaccante piu' forte al mondo con falcao.



Non entra nemmeno in una ipotetica top five Hulk, non scherziamo dai. E' un ottimo giocatore, ma da qui a spacciarlo per fenomeno no.


----------



## Jino (8 Settembre 2012)

Io vorrei capire questo Hulk quali particolari qualità abbia per esser accostato agli attaccanti più forti al mondo. Un ottimo giocatore per carità, un fenomeno messo nel contesto del campionato russo. Ma per il resto non mi pare un attaccante per cui fare follie.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (9 Settembre 2012)

attualmente ritengo come punte classiche falcao cavani e gòmez le migliori al mondo..anche se con caratteristiche diverse tra loro..ma quei 3 la porta la vedono SEMPRE..hulk è un giocatore un pò più atipico,è potente oltre che veloce..per certi versi può ricordare c.ronaldo..siccome è andato in russia non fatevi ingannare,ma questo secondo me è tra i 10 più forti al mondo,è devastante imho


----------



## sion (9 Settembre 2012)

cioe' ma chi dice che hulk e' forte scherza no? dai non si puo' essere seri..

addirittura tra i primi al mondo,roba da manicomio


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (9 Settembre 2012)

No beh Hulk non è tra i 10 più forti al Mondo. Mi piace da sempre,ma non è un fenomeno.


----------



## Vinz (9 Settembre 2012)

sion ha scritto:


> *cioe' ma chi dice che hulk e' forte scherza no? *dai non si puo' essere seri..
> 
> addirittura tra i primi al mondo,roba da manicomio



Secondo me non tra i primi, ma non è forte?


----------



## DexMorgan (9 Settembre 2012)

Hulk ha fisico e tiro, è un ottimo attaccante, molto duttile, ma non so nemmeno se rientra in una top five, addirittura top ten europea.


----------



## #Dodo90# (10 Settembre 2012)

Hulk è sicuramente un ottimo giocatore, ma per me non vale assolutamente più di 20-25 milioni, non è assolutamente uno che ti cambia la squadra. Falcao è 10 catogorie sopra Hulk. 

Questi hanno speso 80 milioni per Hulk e Witsel e credono di essere diventati fortissimi, LOL. L'unico motivo di preoccupazione è che in difesa abbiamo Bonera, Yepes, Zapata e Mexes e non più Nesta e Thiago che lo marcano ad occhi chiusi, ma questo vale contro qualsiasi squadra.


----------



## Jino (10 Settembre 2012)

Concordo con Dodo, alla fine hanno preso due buonissimi giocatori ma a prezzi di un campione, campioni lo sono in Russia, non in campo europeo.


----------



## Tifo'o (10 Settembre 2012)

Si jino pero questo è il mercato eh.. Alla fine il chelsea ha preso oscar 19 anni che ha dimostrato qualcosa solo in brasile prezzo 30 mil.

Sono prezzi folli che non valgono il loro valore, ma se vieni a comprare a 24 dalla scadenza della lista uefa per la champions, chiaro che pagano la clausola e via


----------



## Dexter (10 Settembre 2012)

hulk non è forte? farebbe il titolare più o meno ovunque in europa..


----------



## ringhiodell'anima (11 Settembre 2012)

voi scherzate vero? a parte che mi da fastidio che ogni opinione diversa venga sempre etichettata come *******, hulk ha tutto per diventare il piu' forte!


----------



## DexMorgan (11 Settembre 2012)

Vabbè ma Hulk a parte fisico e tiro cosa avrebbe per diventare il più forte?

Vorrei sapere


----------



## Bawert (12 Settembre 2012)

Hulk é fisico e tiri potenti.


----------



## Lex Hallelujah (12 Settembre 2012)

Come prima punta *pura*, quindi escludendo i vari Ronaldo/Rooney/Van Persie, è dietro Falcao, Cavani e Ibrahimovic e alla pari di Dzeko e Higuain.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Settembre 2012)

Hulk sta sotto ad un Ibra, un Messi, un Ronaldo o un Rooney ma è una forza della natura, dai non scherziamo.


----------



## DexMorgan (13 Settembre 2012)

Tolti Ronaldo e Messi, sta dietro a Falcao, Rooney, Van Persie, Ibrahimovic, Cavani, Dzeko e Higuain.

Non esiste, secondo me, mettere il pipita alla pari di Hulk, vabbè vedremo come farà quest'anno, ma il campionato russo non è che sia un bel banco di prova eh


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (13 Settembre 2012)

Lex Hallelujah ha scritto:


> Come prima punta *pura*, quindi escludendo i vari Ronaldo/Rooney/Van Persie, è dietro Falcao, Cavani e Ibrahimovic e alla pari di Dzeko e Higuain.



totalmente d'accordo,se non superiore a quei 2,anzi 3 aggiungendo benzema...giocatore di una completezza unica,ha tutto secondo me


----------



## Vinz (13 Settembre 2012)

L'incredibile Hulk vs Antonini    Vai lider maximo


----------



## Andreas89 (13 Settembre 2012)

ringhiodell'anima ha scritto:


> voi scherzate vero? a parte che mi da fastidio che ogni opinione diversa venga sempre etichettata come *******, hulk ha tutto per diventare il piu' forte!



Hulk è sotto molti giocatori,è ipervalutato al massimo!


----------



## Lex Hallelujah (13 Settembre 2012)

Il dramma è pensare che Hulk anche secondo me e dietro a altri giocatori, ma che in Italia sarebbe titolare fisso in Juve/Milan/Inter.


----------



## DexMorgan (13 Settembre 2012)

Ma probabilmente per come lo pompano giocherebbe titolare anche nei vari Manchester United, Chelsea, Arsenal, Liverpool e via discorrendo.

Ripeto, vedremo


----------



## Lex Hallelujah (13 Settembre 2012)

Manchester United ho dei dubbi (chi metti in panchina? Rooney? RVP? Kagawa?), nel Chelsea senza Drogba potrebbe essere, Liverpool e Arsenal già le vedo come squadre di una fascia inferiore.

Sta di fatto che lo pompano come un magnaccia, hai ragione.


----------



## pennyhill (13 Settembre 2012)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)


----------



## DexMorgan (15 Settembre 2012)

Comunque ha un tiro che è impressionante, probabilmente nemmeno Roberto Carlos aveva un mancino così terrificante.


----------



## Jino (15 Settembre 2012)

Ps: che fisico c'ha Spalletti?!


----------



## pennyhill (16 Settembre 2012)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ps: che fisico c'ha Spalletti?!



Si tiene in forma.


----------



## Jino (16 Settembre 2012)

Un culturista


----------



## #Dodo90# (19 Settembre 2012)

Ma non erano diventati fortiZZimi con Hulk e Witsel a 80 milioni?


----------



## Superdinho80 (19 Settembre 2012)

hulk e witsel sono due buonissimi giocatori soprattutto il primo perchè ha qualità importanti ma che non fanno fare il salto di qualità a nessuna squadra, hulk gioca da solo praticamente fa sempre gli stessi movimenti si accentra e tira, basta uno intelligente che lo sa marcare non fa nulla tutta la partita


----------



## The Ripper (3 Ottobre 2012)

Per me è un'ira di Dio. Ha praticamente tutto.


----------



## raducioiu (3 Ottobre 2012)

Per me è molto molto sopravvalutato. A me sembra un buon attaccante con un tiro potente.


----------



## The P (3 Ottobre 2012)

Oggi non ha fatto una grandissima partita, ma praticamente da solo ci ha spaccato in 2.

Lo Zenith ha giocato quando giocava Hulk


----------



## danyaj87 (3 Ottobre 2012)

praticamente ha un fondoschiena più grande di seedorf


----------



## Z A Z A' (3 Ottobre 2012)

Quando è in palla è quasi impossibile da fermare.


----------



## pennyhill (3 Ottobre 2012)

danyaj87 ha scritto:


> praticamente ha un fondoschiena più grande di seedorf




Genetica. 

Comunque non vedo l'ora di vederlo giocare con Danny.


----------



## Andreas89 (3 Ottobre 2012)

The P ha scritto:


> Oggi non ha fatto una grandissima partita, ma praticamente da solo ci ha spaccato in 2.
> 
> Lo Zenith ha giocato quando giocava Hulk



Diciamo che quando s'è spostato dalle parti di Abate ha fatto danni,anche Antonini è stato capace di fare meglio di Ignazio e limitarlo.Buon giocatore,potentissimo,non certamente un Top!


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (3 Ottobre 2012)

è stato pagato uno sproposito,pero' è indubbiamente un attaccante davvero notevole


----------



## Blu71 (3 Ottobre 2012)

7ChampionsLeague ha scritto:


> è stato pagato uno sproposito,pero' è indubbiamente un attaccante davvero notevole



Infatti, secondo me, non vale 40 milioni.


----------



## Darren Marshall (4 Ottobre 2012)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Infatti, secondo me, non vale 40 milioni.


40 No però è senza dubbio un gran bel giocatore, è un che fa la differenza.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (4 Ottobre 2012)

poco forte mi dicono dalla regia...peccato lo spogliatoio si sia spaccato dopo il suo arrivo altrimenti lo zenit era tutt'altra squadra.
Questo lo dico come amante del calcio,come tifoso del milan, tanto meglio


----------



## Superdinho80 (4 Ottobre 2012)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> poco forte mi dicono dalla regia...peccato lo spogliatoio si sia spaccato dopo il suo arrivo altrimenti lo zenit era tutt'altra squadra.
> Questo lo dico come amante del calcio,come tifoso del milan, tanto meglio



lo spogliatoio spaccato può valere per le partite di prima in cui non ha fatto risultato, questa per loro era la partita della stagione, secondo me si sono ricompattati anche perchè ad esempio kerzakov che era uno di quelli che aveva litigato con la dirigenza ieri ha giocato


----------



## Jino (4 Ottobre 2012)

E questo vale 40 mln?! Ottimo giocatore, per carità, ma da uno cosi costoso mi aspetto altro.


----------



## Heisenberg (4 Ottobre 2012)

Vale si e no 15 mln.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (4 Ottobre 2012)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> lo spogliatoio spaccato può valere per le partite di prima in cui non ha fatto risultato, questa per loro era la partita della stagione, secondo me si sono ricompattati anche perchè ad esempio kerzakov che era uno di quelli che aveva litigato con la dirigenza ieri ha giocato



ma non denisov,e si dice che persino in allenamento hulk e kerzhakov non si passino mai la palla


----------



## Superdinho80 (4 Ottobre 2012)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> ma non denisov,e si dice che persino in allenamento hulk e kerzhakov non si passino mai la palla



si ma se kerzhakov ha giocato e denisov no qualcosa starà a significare, evidentemente con klerzhakov hanno risolto, denisov andrà via sicuro


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (4 Ottobre 2012)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> si ma se kerzhakov ha giocato e denisov no qualcosa starà a significare, evidentemente con klerzhakov hanno risolto, denisov andrà via sicuro


io intendevo dire principalmente che lo zenit al completo e quindi con denisov e danny(che è infortunato) e senza problemi di spogliatoio,perchè è inutle dire che non ne abbia quando 2 giocatori dello stesso reparto non si parlano e non si passano il pallone,sarebbe una squadra molto più temibile,e ina squadra serena dove ognuno fa il suo lavoro secondo me hulk sarebbe ancor più devastante,poi mia personale opinione eh,pensatela come volete


----------



## Jino (4 Ottobre 2012)

Sono stati due acquisti a mio avviso inutili, perchè hanno speso 80 mln per due ottimi giocatori e niente più. Quelli erano soldi che potevano investire, a mio parere, molto meglio.


----------



## Ale (4 Ottobre 2012)

Avercelo al Milan uno come Hulk. Per quanto mi riguarda, mi ha STRA impressionato ieri e anche Witzel ieri, correva per 3.


----------



## robs91 (4 Ottobre 2012)

Anch'io lo ritenevo fin troppo sopravvalutato ma poi l'ho visto giocare un paio di partite ed effettivamente è un gran bel giocatore.Nonostante il fisico ha un ottimo dribbling e un tiro francamente formidabile.Quando becca la porta è praticamente sempre gol


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (4 Ottobre 2012)

Jino ha scritto:


> Sono stati due acquisti a mio avviso inutili, perchè hanno speso 80 mln per due ottimi giocatori e niente più. Quelli erano soldi che potevano investire, a mio parere, molto meglio.



per prendere chi?dai in russia hanno nettamente la squadra più forte confronto alla concorrenza,e una squadra russa che va avanti in champions è una cosa utopistica quindi avevano bisogno di 2 giocatori sopra alla media,e siccome i messi e i ronaldo non vanno in russia quelli erano gli unici 2 accessibili. Non dimentichiamoci che il mercato è cambiato e quei prezzi per me sono ampiamente giustificati per come va il mercato adesso,siamo noi con la mentalità da pezzenti visto i nostri ultimi mercati che per ogni giocatore ci sembra uno sproposito le cifre che sentiamo. Vorrei ricordare che Verratti dalla serie B è stato pagato 14 milioni,sanchèz dall'udinese 35,lavezzi 30...io per questi qui avrei speso rispettivamente 7,20 e 18...ma il mercato è cambiato e lo stesso falcao,per carità fortissimo,è stato pagato 45 milioni dall'atletico madrid quando sulla carta ne poteva valere al massimo 30 per quello che aveva dimostrato,poi ovvio l'atletico lo rivenderà almeno a 50 milioni,ma per il mercato attuale e il valore tecnico di hulk il prezzo secondo me è ampiamente giustificato,un pò meno per witsel ma il benfica non lo dava via se non gli pagavi la clausola,loro avevano i soldi e l'hanno pagato.

e sono convinto che se Hulk fosse andato al Chelsea come si diceva non staremmo a fare qui tutte queste manfrine perchè avrebbe dimostrato anche li il suo (assurdo) valore


----------



## Dumbaghi (4 Ottobre 2012)

cvd solo tiro e palle a giro ai tre all'ora


----------



## Superdinho80 (4 Ottobre 2012)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> io intendevo dire principalmente che lo zenit al completo e quindi con denisov e danny(che è infortunato) e senza problemi di spogliatoio,perchè è inutle dire che non ne abbia quando 2 giocatori dello stesso reparto non si parlano e non si passano il pallone,sarebbe una squadra molto più temibile,e ina squadra serena dove ognuno fa il suo lavoro secondo me hulk sarebbe ancor più devastante,poi mia personale opinione eh,pensatela come volete



su questo sono d'accordo, ma secondo me hanno fatto passi avanti rispetto a qualche settimana fa


----------



## ringhiodell'anima (4 Ottobre 2012)

e' il piu' porte. Ieri era sovrappeso ed ha costretto abbiati a dei miracoli. quando si rimette in forma non c'e' ne e' per nessuno. Non so se abbiamo visto la stessa partita.


----------



## Jino (4 Ottobre 2012)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> per prendere chi?dai in russia hanno nettamente la squadra più forte confronto alla concorrenza,e una squadra russa che va avanti in champions è una cosa utopistica quindi avevano bisogno di 2 giocatori sopra alla media,e siccome i messi e i ronaldo non vanno in russia quelli erano gli unici 2 accessibili. Non dimentichiamoci che il mercato è cambiato e quei prezzi per me sono ampiamente giustificati per come va il mercato adesso,siamo noi con la mentalità da pezzenti visto i nostri ultimi mercati che per ogni giocatore ci sembra uno sproposito le cifre che sentiamo. Vorrei ricordare che Verratti dalla serie B è stato pagato 14 milioni,sanchèz dall'udinese 35,lavezzi 30...io per questi qui avrei speso rispettivamente 7,20 e 18...ma il mercato è cambiato e lo stesso falcao,per carità fortissimo,è stato pagato 45 milioni dall'atletico madrid quando sulla carta ne poteva valere al massimo 30 per quello che aveva dimostrato,poi ovvio l'atletico lo rivenderà almeno a 50 milioni,ma per il mercato attuale e il valore tecnico di hulk il prezzo secondo me è ampiamente giustificato,un pò meno per witsel ma il benfica non lo dava via se non gli pagavi la clausola,loro avevano i soldi e l'hanno pagato.
> 
> e sono convinto che se Hulk fosse andato al Chelsea come si diceva non staremmo a fare qui tutte queste manfrine perchè avrebbe dimostrato anche li il suo (assurdo) valore



Io sono convinto che con 80 mln avrebbero potuto comprare almeno 4 giocatori forti. Son andati sulle botteghe più care d'europa.


----------



## MaggieCloun (4 Ottobre 2012)

40 mln sono veramente troppi a mio avviso


----------

